# Smoked Oysters?



## mnfred (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried to Smoke Oysters?  Methods, recipes and helpful hints would be appreciated.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 15, 2009)

Try reading through these threads...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...oysters&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...oysters&page=3

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...oysters&page=2

Hope they help.


----------



## mnfred (Jul 15, 2009)

That's a good begining read for me.  I'm a noob here and am still trying to find my way around as well as what's proper and what's not.  Thanks again.


----------



## eman (Jul 15, 2009)

I have eaten smoked oysters and it aint for me . I eat oysters raw on the half shell , char broiled , fried, oysters beinville , oysters madaline and oysters on  sauteed fish wrapped in dough and baked, but smoked oysters is the only smoked item that i just do not like at all.


----------



## backcountry (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn’t click any of the posted links above, but a favorite at our place is to put half a clove of roasted garlic (the roasted OR smoked garlic is the key here) in the half shell along with a half tsp of butter and just do a light smoke at about 200F for 45 minutes or so. WOW is that ever good!


----------



## trashcan (Jul 21, 2009)

Weird. It's the only way I'll eat oysters or salmon. I love just about anything with gills and/or a nerve complex in place of a brain (Ah Lub me sum CLAMZ!), but... Oysters and salmon have to be smoked before I even want to look at them.
D***mit. Now you have me thinking about crawdads. And they're a first born child and a signature in blood a LB Here in IL. Even though they're in EVERY STREAM POND AND DITCH THE EYE CAN SEEEEEEE!


----------

